# Free Horses



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

HORSES AND MORE HORSES!! FREE!!!! - Minneapolis-St. Paul Pets For Sale - Kijiji Minneapolis-St. Paul, Minnesota

This is sad. The owner seems to be taken really good care of them, but it must be costing her alot of money, she just wants to find the young ones a good home.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Miltona MN isnt too far from where I grew up... but im not totally sure who owns all of these. The horses do look like they have food in front of them, I wish I had a place to keep a couple of them.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I wish that they weren't so far away or I would take a couple of them, poor horses!


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Their about 25 miles from me, nice people, horses are well taken care of, they just can't give them away let alone sell theres just no market for them here.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

A lot of people are starting to give horses away. I almost took one for free this summer too.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Here in Michigan I have heard of two different people that went out to do chores in the morning and unknown people had dropped off and abandoned their horses. One family found extra horses in their barn and the other family found extra horses in their pasture. With the new slaughter laws and the poor economy I think there will be more free and abandened horses everywhere.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Slaughter really is a necessary evil in my opinion. I don't know if any of you have hear of Project Citizen, but I'll more than likely be going to competition with a project about the absence of horse slaughter and what needs to be done because of it.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

It just so happens I LIVE in MN and am in the market for a horse!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Well that's convnient


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Slaughter is very much alive and well we sent more horses there in 08 then any of the past 5 years. We just send all to Can. and Mex. now instead of part of them as in the past.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, but it's harder to do that. Almost impossible if you aren't a big kill buyer


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

THere has been a serious upsurge in the abdonment of cats and dogs as well (I have freinds with animal shelters in NC still, and have heard from the internet all over about it) and that can't be blamed on the slaughter houses closing, and made worse with horses as thier is the years of drought coupled with ethanol production that has made feed and hay prices outrageous. The worsening economy is far more to blame. Just got done hearing on the news Circuit City is goin bankrupt, along with other well known and previously successful chains. And my friends who work for the govt. are real tight lipped, but they are worried. It's bad, people, bad all over. 

I sure wish I could help with these horses. Unfortunately, even the rescue I work heavily with is mostly on the east coast, USERL. They don't have a MN branch.....:-(

Let us know if you get one, Moxie!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I just got an email back from the poster, and she says that there are a lot of younger horses that are needing homes, none that are well broke. My husband wouldnt go for a horse that would have to be sent to the trainer right away.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, it's sad. They do have food, but I saw some that I think could use some weight. Mind you, I think the photos are old. I hope she can find a home for some. What I would do if I had tons and tons of money: take 'em all! <sigh>


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Theres a horse sale a few miles from them later this month maybe they'll take some there?


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

county said:


> Theres a horse sale a few miles from them later this month maybe they'll take some there?


Which horse sale are you refering to? If you are thinking R&J I think it will be awhile before they will be selling horses because of the fire...

I hope they can find homes soon to avoid any auction though.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Not R & J they had a very devastating fire there. Theres a sale at Long Prairie Sale Barn the 4th Fri. night of each month which is only a few miles from Miltona


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

county said:


> Not R & J they had a very devastating fire there. Theres a sale at Long Prairie Sale Barn the 4th Fri. night of each month which is only a few miles from Miltona


Oh... I didnt realize that Long Prairie was still doing sales, I had heard that they had stopped doing that and was just doing the cattle sales. It has been awhile since I have been to that sale barn for anything.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh no they started horse sales again oh must be at least 5 years ago now. Tack at 6:30 horses about 8:00. As a rule not alot of horses maybe 25 to 40 head usually. No catolog horses just line up and take your spot. Pretty much run of the mill and grades but I've seen a few nice reg ones.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

So sad, I heard where folks are just turning horses loose in the mts.Also just up the road from me someone was trail riding, got back to their trailer and found 2 horses tied to it w/ a note that said please care for our horses, we are broke and cant feed them.
We just went to a horse sale on sunday and there were very few there.Alot went for $100 or less.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

county said:


> Oh no they started horse sales again oh must be at least 5 years ago now. Tack at 6:30 horses about 8:00. As a rule not alot of horses maybe 25 to 40 head usually. No catolog horses just line up and take your spot. Pretty much run of the mill and grades but I've seen a few nice reg ones.


Thanks for the info, im guessing they only advertise in the local papers?... I remember the days when people would bring in goats, sheep, rabbits, etc... and they would sell after tack but before the horses. If Im around the 4th Friday I might have to run up and take a look.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Ya i don't think they run ads except locally and they still sell goats, rabbits etc. after the tack. When Roger died they quit the horse sales for awhile but now his daughter and SIL run them. If you go let me know I'll try and go and meet you if you want I only live 17 miles from there.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

I wish that I lived closer...this just makes me so sad.  I hope things get better soon...for our sake and the animals.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

booner said:


> Also just up the road from me someone was trail riding, got back to their trailer and found 2 horses tied to it w/ a note that said please care for our horses, we are broke and cant feed them.



How sad.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You should move this thread to the classifieds where you will get some traffic. I really do hope that someone comes along for all these guys.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

it's so sad how people are getting rid of horse, we just got a horse last month that was given to us.....luna aka lunatic has cost me more in fixing my barn then it has to feed her


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Times are really bad all over. I usually have at least one rescue goin along with my personal horses, but not right now. :-(


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

So many people are losing jobs or having their hours at work reduced, I've lost count of how many businesses and companies that have laid off or shutdown just in my area, it's really scary. People are having troubles keeping their animals....it's so sad.


----------

